# shipping a firearm



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

whats the best method for shipping a firearm back to the manufacturer for warranty work? UPS? Fedex?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I use UPS and never had a problem and have shipped hundreds of guns over the years. Insure it and don't volunteer any info not important like telling everyone at the UPS store it's a gun, although very legal some people will freak out about it.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

If it's warranty, ask the mfr for shipping. S&W sent me a prepaid fedex label.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

I spent 15 years with Fedex. First, you must be shipping to a licensed manufacturer or dealer. If it's a handgun, it must be shipped Priority Overnight. If it's a long gun it can be shipped ground, with signature confirmation. They know how to handle these things so no one is going to get freaked out. However, there are several possible negatives to not telling them. If it gets lost or damaged, you're out a gun. Secondly, packages are often screened at sort facilities. If they find your gun and it's not properly identified - you just might be getting a phone call or visit. I've 99% sure the same rules apply with UPS.

My opinion, it's better and less stressful to do it the right way.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I use FedEx ground (even shipping directly to indiviuals within Florida) through the local Kinko's -- never had a problem and it is much less expensive. "Priority Overnight" is not a legal requirement, just a company policy with FedEx and UPS. If the guy at the counter lets it go FedEx ground, you're covered because you informed him it was a firearm...

From the ATF website:



> Q: May a nonlicensee ship a firearm by common or contract carrier? A nonlicensee may ship a firearm by a common or contract carrier to a resident of his or her own State or to a licensee in any State. A common or contract carrier must be used to ship a handgun. In addition, Federal law requires that the carrier be notified that the shipment contains a firearm and prohibits common or contract carriers from requiring or causing any label to be placed on any package indicating that it contains a firearm.
> [18 U.S.C. 922(a)(2)(A), 922(a) (3), 922(a)(5) and 922(e), 27 CFR 478.31 and 478.30]
> 
> Q: To whom may an unlicensed person transfer firearms under the GCA? A person may sell a firearm to an unlicensed resident of his State, if he does not know or have reasonable cause to believe the person is prohibited from receiving or possessing firearms under Federal law. A person may loan or rent a firearm to a resident of any State for temporary use for lawful sporting purposes, if he does not know or have reasonable cause to believe the person is prohibited from receiving or possessing firearms under Federal law. A person may sell or transfer a firearm to a licensee in any State. However, a firearm other than a curio or relic may not be transferred interstate to a licensed collector.
> [18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and (5), 922(d), 27 CFR 478.29 and 478.30]


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Big Perm said:


> I spent 15 years with Fedex. First, you must be shipping to a licensed manufacturer or dealer. If it's a handgun, it must be shipped Priority Overnight. If it's a long gun it can be shipped ground, with signature confirmation. They know how to handle these things so no one is going to get freaked out. However, there are several possible negatives to not telling them. If it gets lost or damaged, you're out a gun. Secondly, packages are often screened at sort facilities. If they find your gun and it's not properly identified - you just might be getting a phone call or visit. I've 99% sure the same rules apply with UPS.
> 
> My opinion, it's better and less stressful to do it the right way.


I've seen some of the stores that ships UPS, FEDEX etc refuse to ship guns. The one in Crestview say no firearms will be shipped. If you deal directly with the carrier it's probably a different story. I watched a guy at a shipping store blow up on a guy for trying to ship a pistol to Colt although he was doing nothing illegal. May I ask how an insurance claim being void if you don't disclose what you are shipping? With UPS I have never put or been asked what I was shipping, I have an account with them and I do it online do they might ask you in the store?


----------



## thadley01 (Feb 16, 2009)

I tried to ship just the trigger assembly from my Franchi shotgun to have it replaced because of a broken part from a branch office. The lady at ups told me I had to take it to the main office. The Beretta address gave it away as far as what it was. I put it in fed ex box with label and paid the lady, she never asked a question.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks. Sounds like Fedex may be the way to go. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I tried to ship my Kahr back for warranty work, and a local shipper freaked out, and was like, no, you can't ship that firearm, you have to pay for an FFL. Kahr told me I could ship directly to them, ended up going to another shipper, and they shipped it no problem.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

This is what Smith and Wesson sent me for shipping instructions:

*FedEx Shipping*: Firearms may be shipped from:
ü *FedEx Daily Pickup Accounts *

ü *FedEx World Service Centers* Go to *fedex.com* or call (800) 463-3339 for locations. 

ü *Firearms may not be shipped at FedEx Office, KINKOS or FedEx Drop Boxes*

ü *FedEx requires that you verbally inform the receiving FedEx employee that a package contains a firearm.* 

ü *If package is dropped off at a FedEx World Service Center, be sure to ask for a receipt.*

I shipped mine from the W st office.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Again, company policy should not be confused with legal requirements... I'll continue using the local Kinkos and shipping via FedEx Ground for around $15 a pop for a handgun.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Great quote from Col. Cooper! LOL


----------

